
Venomous Menace: Snakebite Treatments Are Failing in India - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/venomous-menace-snakebite-treatments-are-failing-in-india/
======
slowhand09
Relevant
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20074160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20074160)

